# Handler or do it myself?



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

Kilt is just about six months, I'm getting her paperwork rolling so she has her CKC papers soon, and then can be shown in conformation. 

I'm debating on if I should bite the bullet and show her, investing in the table etc. to get it done, or have a handler show her. Or both....

At the moment I have a few friends who do show their own dogs and I'd feel comfortable with them taking her in the ring. One of my concerns is that I don't know enough of what I'm doing (I think) to do a great job, plus I'd need more supplies to get her ring ready. And it's likely she'd have to earn points at the group level, unless she is competing against the one other border collie around who is being shown (and getting placed in group almost every time, with pro handlers). 

I suppose for now I should look at some handling classes and getting her out more often and work on her training, but is there any thoughts on this one besides waiting to see how she's turning out? I'm thinking it might be much cheaper to send her and split expenses and pay a handler fee and get better results, more so when she's matured and has more coat etc.....


----------



## DarKevs (Feb 27, 2012)

depends on how well you know your breed standard. 

is she ready to go out and win? if so, a handler will get it done faster........but you will miss out on all the fun. 

any sanction matches in your area? these are a great way to learn the in and outs of showing.....you and your dog get some ring experience and learn how a dog show 'works'.

Handling classes are a must if you have no showing experience at all.

what about your girls breeder, does she show her own dogs? maybe she could help you learn what you need to know.

just remember to not take it all too seriously and have fun, you and your dog.

here is a couple of link to show training..............(AKC, but very similar to our CKC showing) http://www.boxerworld.com/forums/view_how-to-start-showing.htm
http://sue-eh.ca/page24/page40/

Good luck both of you!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I prefer to handle my own dogs because the whole point of my showing my dog is to have fun together. Most people who hire handlers want the job done and are more interested in getting the title on their dog than in the fun spent together.


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

I would highly recommend doing it yourself, at least for now. Few dogs are competitive at six months of age, so it is silly to pay a handler lots of money when the dog is young. But getting the dog out for the ring experience, socialization and training is very important. Along the way you yourself will get quite an education which is invaluable. Definitely do the handling classes and matches. 

My strategy is to get them out quite a bit when they are puppies, as much as you can manage yourself. Not every weekend but a good half dozen show weekends if you can. Then when I think they have enough experience, I only go to shows if I want to. Because I will have a good time with friends, or the judge might be especially good for us. I don't get serious about it until the dog is two, two and a half. 

When your dog has matured and is at their peak, then you can decide if you want to do it yourself or hire a handler. With my first dog, I entered all the local shows even when he was a juvenile and had little chance of winning. I enjoyed showing, and the real benefit was that when he was finally mature and ready to win I had actually learned to handle fairly well. The wins came quickly then.  

If you show him yourself for now, what you learn will also help you even if you decide to get a handler. You will know better who to hire, who is telling you what you want to hear to get your money, and who is being honest. You will be better able to know who is doing a good job with your dog.

What ever you decide I hope you enjoy the experience.


----------

